# Is our society over Sexed?



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I am back from seeing the inlaws in Ohio. It all went well....no major fights. I was surprised to see how many people in Ohio had left their Kerry/Edwards campaigned signs out in front of their homes. Kind of like a protest statement or something like that. 
I'm sure this title has caught many readers attention. I have a simple question for everyone that reads this post and age doesn't matter. In fact it would be more interesting to hear from all the different generations. I know that we have a wide age range that frequents this subject matter. SO hear it goes. I pose the question, "Is our ociety over Sexed?" Some of you,or most are scratching your heads right now and saying what the heck? 
I am 33 years old, married and have one daughter who is 5 going on 6 years old. I worked in public schools in the winter and am self-employeed in the summers. I substitute teach on all levels, elementary through high school. It seems to me that it doesn't matter if you are in a school, watching T.V., listening to radio, or even going to Church we are bombarded with either Sexual images, or Sexual talk. To be more specific, Girls wear less clothes than ever.....this doesn't matter if I'm in a 7th grade English class, or walking up to receive communion at Church. T.V. now is nothing but a peep show, or some reality show showing women wearing next to nothing. (I gotta laugh about the title "Reality Show") How many of you guys get to pick from 25 beautiful women to marry after only meeting them 3 times? Ya, that sounds like reality! Turn on the radio and listening to the morning shows, Howard Stern, Bob and Tom, and the list goes on. The underlining tone to their program is sexual. I am often times amazed what women will wear to Church. Belly shirts and low rise jeans. In my humble opionion we are way over sexed as a society and it has and will have consequences. I would be interested to hear from all you guys, but especially the guys who have lived through the decades. What was our society like in the 1950's compared to 2004? How did girls dress? Was sex openly talked about on the radio and T.V.?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The simple fact of the matter is that the same amount of sex has always existed in the societys of the world, it is just being let out into the open more these days.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> The simple fact of the matter is that the same amount of sex has always existed in the societys of the world, it is just being let out into the open more these days.


ahhhhhhhhhhhhh weedhopper the resident expert weighs in ............hehe

now since you are only in your teens how would you know how much humpin was goin on in the 50s and 60s. :beer: i started out slow in the 70s :beer: sped up some in the 80s :beer: still was going strong in the 90s :beer: slowed up some in the 2000s 

ahhhhhhhh the 70s and 80s a simpler time when it was still posible to catch a cureable social disease.

weedhopper you a gettin any?

pointer


----------



## pigrancher (Dec 23, 2004)

as a bachelor pig rancher. i'm way UNDER-SEXED. ain't had it in the new millenium


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

pigrancher said:


> as a bachelor pig rancher. i'm way UNDER-SEXED. ain't had it in the new millenium


now that's funny right thar......i don't care who ya are. if you don't think that's funny you might as well get up and leave right now.

bawahahahahahahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

pigrancher said:


> as a bachelor pig rancher. i'm way UNDER-SEXED. ain't had it in the new millenium


hey pig rancher if you live in north dakota and have some ducks.....we may be able to work out a trade......say a couple hundred carolina babes with most of their teeth for a quality duck hunt?

pointer


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

For women who are wearing next to nothing this one is for you! :beer: Every time I go to the mall and walk around it is like I am window shopping without buying anything. The eye candy now a days is GREAT! As far as being over sexed, I am not sure how someone can be over sexed? Under sexed yes but not over, as long as it is a different girl every time. :rock:


----------



## pigrancher (Dec 23, 2004)

might need a new motto...will trade bacon for sex? i'm sure there is a joke in that somewhere


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I guess the title of this subject is somewhat misleading. Tiger I realize that people have aways had sex, but what there hasn't always been in the past is sexual content being thrown in ones faces ever where you trun. examples are what I stated earlier, girls wearing next to nothing, T.V. Shows, Radio and so forth. So I'm not asking how much sex one has had or is having, I'm interested in how our society portrays sex? Has that changed from the past to now? If so how? Pointer 99 it sounds like you have seen alot in your years. How is T.V. different now compared to the 1950's?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

All that I was getting at is that the amount of skankitude that is openly shown on television these days was still going on back in the 40's, 50s, 1890's but it is now let out from behind closed doors. And no, I'm not just making things up.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

pointer99 said:


> say a couple hundred carolina babes with *most *of their teeth for a quality duck hunt?
> 
> pointer


 :eyeroll: :jammin:


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Storm said:


> I'm interested in how our society portrays sex? Has that changed from the past to now? If so how?


it is portrayed much differently........take a look at old footage of the miss america pagent from the 60s, 70s, 80s, 90s, and 2000s. now the miss america pagent is tame compared to most of what goes on t.v. now days but if you look at the swimsuits........well you get what i mean. sex sells on t.v. just like violence. watch the nightly news......if it bleeds it leads.



storm said:


> Pointer 99 it sounds like you have seen alot in your years. How is T.V. different now compared to the 1950's?


well in the 50s i would only be two years old....born in 58........ a damn fine looking lad too i might add. :lol:

but t.v. in the sixties was i love lucy...... andy griffin.......that sort of thing. 
you didn't see floyd the barber and goober sittin on the sidewalk talkin about some fine lookin t&a. i don't think goober or floyd ever got any.

todays t.v. is all about sex. they bombard you with it so is as accepted as norm. if they did that in the sixties the fcc would have had heads rollin.

yup i've been everywhere ...seen everything......that's why i know that most people are so miserable. their lives have no meaning. they stumble along every day *****in and moanin........as for me if i died tomorrow i could honestly say that in general i have had one hellofa good time.

got me sum lovin too :beer: much better than watchin it on t.v.

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> All that I was getting at is that the amount of skankitude that is openly shown on television these days was still going on back in the 40's, 50s, 1890's but it is now let out from behind closed doors. And no, I'm not just making things up.


i don't think they had t.v. in the 1890s.

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

pigrancher said:


> might need a new motto...will trade bacon for sex? i'm sure there is a joke in that somewhere


pigrancher you might need to suscibe to my newsletter.........

"POINTERS TIPS FOR PICKIN UP CHICKS IN THE NEW MILLINIUM"

1. never say lets slip off down to the hog pen for a little action.
2. never ask your date if they prefer poland china or yorkshire.
3. if she asks if you are ready for a little....your reply should not be.." yup i'll get the skillet you get the bacon".
4. if you ever meet a gal who says......." oh pig rancher i could listen to you talk about rasin swine all day long"........... MARRY HER QUICK . she sounds like a keeper.
5. after sex never scream out....." PORK!!!!!....... THE OTHER WHITE MEAT."
6. a compliment to a woman is not......" you remind me of miss piggy."
7. wanna come over to my place for the purpose of "makin bacon" is not a good pick up line.

pointer


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

pointer99 said:


> Militant_Tiger said:
> 
> 
> > All that I was getting at is that the amount of skankitude that is openly shown on television these days was still going on back in the 40's, 50s, 1890's but it is now let out from behind closed doors. And no, I'm not just making things up.
> ...


Looks like someone missed the point entirely...


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> pointer99 said:
> 
> 
> > Militant_Tiger said:
> ...


ok then i'll say it slowly.......i........don't.......think.....they......had......tv.......in.....the....
1890s.

did you get it that time?

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

GOOD NIGHT YALL.......

you too weedhopper. :wink:

pointer


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It is evident who has lived through the decades and who has not. Of course sex has been around or we wouldn't be, but it hasn't been public like it is now. Remember the old Marry Tyler Moore show. They had twin beds, because TV wasn't allowed to show people in bed together. They wore sleeping attire that would have made a polar explorer of the 18th century envious.

On my way to Cabela's yesterday I was listening to the news about TV program reviews. Do you know what the most popular program is for kids 9 to 12? Desperate Housewives, what the heck is a nine year old doing watching desperate housewives????? The parents must be as irresponsible as Hollywood. MT isn't old enough for Desperate Housewives. As a matter of fact the movies are more responsible than the TV, at least they check ID. How old do you have to be for R rated, 17? Would I have watched this at 15 years old? Sure, and many of us would, but 45 years ago we knew we shouldn't. The big problem is, it is being exposed to the younger and younger each year.

Television adds are perhaps the worst offenders. About the time I am going to enjoy a snack the fools have an add for constipation. Then the five year old curious grandson walks in the room and they advertise tampax. This is the reason young people today think nothing of the sick things in society. They have been desensitized. To the individual they will deny this, but that is the beauty of desensitization the desensitized are never aware of it. They are not old enough to have observed the change in human sexuality for an extended period in time. One of my favorite clichés "ignorance is bliss" fits well here.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Plainsman makes some great points. I haven't lived through that many decades, but have talked with enough people who have to know that our society is in trouble. "Desensitized" is a great word to describe how the youth have been effected by sexual content broadcasted over the air waves. I see it in the school on a daily basis. Girls will wear next to nothing so that they get attention from boys. And of course the boys will give them lots of attention. This is totally negative attention and eventually boys start looking at girls as objects and not people. Girls then value their worth based on looks. It's a bad cycle with negative consequences.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

nope


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"Television adds are perhaps the worst offenders. About the time I am going to enjoy a snack the fools have an add for constipation. Then the five year old curious grandson walks in the room and they advertise tampax. This is the reason young people today think nothing of the sick things in society. They have been desensitized. To the individual they will deny this, but that is the beauty of desensitization the desensitized are never aware of it. They are not old enough to have observed the change in human sexuality for an extended period in time. One of my favorite clichés "ignorance is bliss" fits well here."

Nay Plainsman, don't think of it as being desensitized, think of it as an opening up of bottled sexuality. It is a way for us to break further away from the way that women are treated in the middle east. Think of it as another way of declaring our freedom.

"MT isn't old enough for Desperate Housewives"

If we are going to go by those standards then you are too old for it :wink:


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Sorry, Can't resist this topic thread. Where are all the folks who voted and said that values was the primary choice when voting? I still see a lot of hypocrisy by the electorate of "Do what I say, don't do what I do. " If all the so-called moral values people did not watch the programs and the ads and neither ads or programs did not make money, they would go off the air. Second, agree with plainsman: where are the parents?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

You are absolutely right, I am to old for it. It does have my curiosity up since so many talk about it. I suppose in the future I will have to watch it once before I judge it.

Indsport

I understand where your coming from about the hypocrisy, but it isn't necessarily hypocrisy to condemn it. Think of it like an alcoholic during the prohibition. An alcoholic can not stay away from alcohol, but would perhaps vote for prohibition to help remove the temptation that he can not reject by his own will alone. Lets look at pornography for example. Many people find no attraction to it, many do, but wish they didn't, and the third group like it and go for as much as they can get. That middle group would vote to prohibit it because they do not want to see it, but can't resist. That is not hypocritical. I think we are right about more parental involvement, to many parents want to be their child's buddy, not their guide, teacher, or guardian.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

hypocrisy: a pretense of having a virtuous, moral or religious beliefs or principles, that one does not possess

Webster's unabridged


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Indsport

I understand that, but you missed my point. Would a smoker be a hypocrite if he voted for no smoking in all public buildings? Perhaps they would simply be using the law to try curtail habits that they can not by will alone control. They would be restricting others, but also themselves. I don't see this as hypocrisy , it would simply be using the law to supplement a struggle that they can not win alone.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

in my view, the smoker analogy represents hyprocrisy.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It would be hypocrisy if the person had no intention of quitting smoking themselves. If they used the law as a tool to quite smoking it is no longer hypocrisy. It is a matter of intent. As you say, it is hypocrisy to tell people do as I say not as I do. If the smoker wants to also do as he says, well, that is a different ball game. At that point they are not trying to force regulations on someone that they are not willing to accept themselves.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

"say a couple hundred carolina babes with most of their teeth for a quality duck hunt?"

pigrancher that would be a good trade for anybody lol


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

pig rancher.....

i got so worked up about the pork thing i went out and bought two shoulders a ham and 5 pounds of bacon.......been up all night cooking a big bar-b-que......... lotsa scantilly dressed carolina babes stoppin by for some pork.

we's had a good time.

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> "MT isn't old enough for Desperate Housewives"
> 
> If we are going to go by those standards then you are too old for it :wink:


weedhopper,

because of plainsmans and my advanced years doesn't disqualify us........
it's kinda like being on a diet. you can't get fat looking at the menu. :beer:

pointer


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

exacly pointer99


----------

